

Impossible Escape - daniel02216
http://datagenetics.com/blog/december12014/index.html

======
ColinWright
I do this as a performance piece, in particular, performing it at this year's
annual MathsJam gathering[0]. I do know people who have worked out how to do
it from first principles. I became aware of it about 18 months ago,
interesting to see it getting some publicity. I've been trying, but as yet
have been unable to find the original source.

Tanya Khovanova[1] wrote about it some time ago, although I can't find the
exact link, but doesn't remember where she got it from.

Nice puzzle.

[0] [http://www.mathsjam.com](http://www.mathsjam.com)

[1] [http://blog.tanyakhovanova.com/](http://blog.tanyakhovanova.com/)

------
DerekL
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8701460](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8701460)

